
Automatic Index Recommendations in PostgreSQL using pg_qualstats and hypopg - Dowwie
https://www.percona.com/blog/2019/07/22/automatic-index-recommendations-in-postgresql-using-pg_qualstats-and-hypopg/#
======
polskibus
There was an interesting related talk on SIGMOD this year[1], at which
Microsoft presented how they take db-level index suggestions from many MS SQL
databases in Azure, apply most of them to the databases on hidden replicas, do
A/B testing on them (replaying recorded workloads on replicas, etc), and push
only the proven suggestions to production.

Seems like tools described in the article could allow doing something similar
with PostgreSQL at scale.

[1] [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/publication/automat...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/research/publication/automatically-indexing-millions-of-databases-in-
microsoft-azure-sql-database/)

~~~
spencerhakim
I was recently looking into this exact topic and found Dexter[1], which also
uses HypoPG.

[1] [https://github.com/ankane/dexter](https://github.com/ankane/dexter)

